# Grease Splatter Stain



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Any suggestions for removing a grease splatter stain that's been in a garment for a while? Spray & Wash has been tried. Anyone?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

What kind of material is it? If it can stand it, try stretching it over a bowl or something and pouring boiling water thru it.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

3ravens said:


> What kind of material is it? If it can stand it, try stretching it over a bowl or something and pouring boiling water thru it.


65% polyester, 35% cotton


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Ummmm, probably not boiling water then. :grin: Tried soaking it in An Oxyclean solution?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

3ravens said:


> Ummmm, probably not boiling water then. :grin: Tried soaking it in An Oxyclean solution?


I'll give Oxyclean a try. Thank you.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

Lestoil is very good for removing grease stains, even old grease stains. It's won't hurt the fabric either and the smell will rinse out.


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

I always had good luck with the name brand Dawn dish soap. It sometimes took 2 washes on a cotton garment, but they always came out. I just rubbed a generous amount onto the stain and let it set a bit before washing in at least warm water.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Where do I find Lestoil? I went to Lowe's and WalMart this morning and didn't see it.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I usually rub corn starch into the old stain, let it sit for a while (throw back into the laundry heap and was in a couple of days) and wash on hot. Hubby's dress shirts for work are 60/40 cotton poly, so I just use a warm wash with them. Simple green works well, but I can't use it in my front loader.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Tilly said:


> I usually rub corn starch into the old stain, let it sit for a while (throw back into the laundry heap and was in a couple of days) and wash on hot. Hubby's dress shirts for work are 60/40 cotton poly, so I just use a warm wash with them. Simple green works well, but I can't use it in my front loader.


I had thought of Simple Green but didn't know if it would take the color out or not.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I can get Lestoil at the local Giant Food, Lowes, and at Wal Mart. It's good stuff, even for carpet stains. My daughter told me about it. She has 2 St.Bernards to clean up after and her husband is a mechanic.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

donnam said:


> I can get Lestoil at the local Giant Food, Lowes, and at Wal Mart. It's good stuff, even for carpet stains. My daughter told me about it. She has 2 St.Bernards to clean up after and her husband is a mechanic.


Maybe I didn't look in the right departments at WalMart and Lowe's. In Lowe's, I looked along the isle with other cleaners. In WalMart, I looked around the detergents, in hardware and automotive. Didn't find it.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I get lots of little grease spots on my shirts from cooking.
I have good luck with spreading a little detergent (dawn is good) over 
the stain , letting it sit at least an hour but often all day til I think about it.
Then wash as hot as the garment can handle. That has removed set in grease 
stains for me.

Someone told me shampoo is good to because its meant for oily hair..
Haven't tried


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I can usually find it with the other cleaners (Mr. Clean, etc.) but maybe it isn't available in your area.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

donnam said:


> I can usually find it with the other cleaners (Mr. Clean, etc.) but maybe it isn't available in your area.


I'll look again. Thanks.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

nancy237 said:


> I get lots of little grease spots on my shirts from cooking.
> I have good luck with spreading a little detergent (dawn is good) over
> the stain , letting it sit at least an hour but often all day til I think about it.
> Then wash as hot as the garment can handle. That has removed set in grease
> ...


I've heard before that Dawn is good. Haven't tried it yet either. Thanks.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Cornstarch or baby powder works pretty good at getting out grease stains. Sprinkle it on heavy and let it sit for a day or two. Then wash as usual.


----------

